# Q48 : Any personal contacts in Australia



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

How should one answer this . Of course everybody has few contacts abroad but is it wise to give name of anybody who has a distant relationship .



> Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
> Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
> members and acquaintances in Australia.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> How should one answer this . Of course everybody has few contacts abroad but is it wise to give name of anybody who has a distant relationship .


I think it is fine if you mention 1/2 friends or relatives.
It might be an extra check for them to do, but I believe it's better to mention if we know someone there. 
My cousin is an Australian citizen, so I have added his details in here. Not sure if he will receive any verification call or something but just added as he also advised me to add his name.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Dont have any relatives but do have a friend over there .
Should I mention his name , if yes then I might need to get details from him


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Also if you can suggest what should I say in "Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details" 
Is it mandatory to fill it , since I've not yet decided where I will plan to move.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Also if you can suggest what should I say in "Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details"
> Is it mandatory to fill it , since I've not yet decided where I will plan to move.


Yes you can mention your friend's details. 
And PART H can be left blank. I also haven't filled it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Also if you can suggest what should I say in "Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details"
> Is it mandatory to fill it , since I've not yet decided where I will plan to move.


In Part H, fill only 22 = No, 23 = PERMANENT RESIDENCY, 24 = No, 25 = No, and then skip to the next page because it says if 25 = No then go to Part I.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Dont have any relatives but do have a friend over there .
> Should I mention his name , if yes then I might need to get details from him


I asked the same question with my MARA agent who is experienced and reputed one, his suggestion is, it wont be making any difference in my application if we mention the details about my friend who is an Australian citizen. So I didnt mention.


----------

